# Giant Flower Beetles Huge adult pair Mecynorrhina torquata



## Dre

Hello everyone. 
I have a few exceptionally large pairs of Mecynorrhina torquata available. The males are about 80 - 85mm in length, this rivals an average Goliathus male! Mecynorrhina specimens of this size are not often offered for sale! 




































Please see this link for more information and pictures of the beetles: 
Huge LIVE Adult Flower Beetle breeding pair M torquata on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-Apr-09 05:03:17 BST) 
These beetles are easy to breed and females lay quite a lot of eggs. These pairs are wild caught so the gene pool is very strong. The season for this species has not long started so they are quite fresh, all legs are in perfect condition and the beetles are very very active (hyperactive really!). This is my favourite species due to its huge size, attractive colour, ease of care and very entertaining 'character'. These are the second largest Flower Beetles in the world - Goliathus being the largest which I also have for sale (Mecynorrhina are easier to care for than Goliathus though). 
I would certainly classify these as being suitable for beginners and they will breed happily in a 30 litre clear plastic storage box costing around £4 or £5 complete with lid from a homeware store. A larger enclosure or a glass tank would also be suitable. I have had females of this species deposit eggs in 2 inches of loose peat in the past, they are really not fussy beetles when it comes to breeding. Rearing the larvae is also easy (I have these for sale too), there are posts relating to the rearing of larvae of this species on BugNation. Adults do well on banana or beetle jelly and just need 6 inches of decayed leaf mulch for the female to lay her eggs in. The basic care of the adults is very similar to the likes of most Pachnoda and Eudicella etc. 
Anyway the price is £48 per pair and the male you receive will be between 80 - 85mm in length approximately (it's first come, first served for the very largest pairs). 
Postage and packaging costs £6.50 (Royal Mail Special Delivery + heat pack). 
Please email me at [email protected] for enquiries, I will get back to you as soon as possible. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## smokey progg

am I only one with alarm bells ringing 2nd post and selling something 
dunno seems a bit weird but correct me if there real


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

smokey progg said:


> am I only one with alarm bells ringing 2nd post and selling something
> dunno seems a bit wierd



maby she/he sells stuff, imo i dnt think its wierd people always come online just to sell stuff


----------



## mantidboywonder

check him out on bugnation then like he said .. he might have only just joined but it always looks funny when you join have no posts then offer stuff for sale but bump for beautiful beetles


----------



## smokey progg

guess im just really paranoid ignore my posts lol its late and im tired I need more sleep


----------



## garlicpickle

his ebay feedback is 100% - 184 positives in 12 months.


----------



## Sarracenia

He's a very trustworthy seller from my experiences (and many other people on other forums). He's sold me plenty of my current larvae, and they're healthy and doing well. I guess he just joined to get more business here.


----------



## garlicpickle

I'm tempted by his goliath beetle L3 larvae


----------



## Dre

Hello everyone. 

Thankyou very much Sarracenia for your support and kind words. 

Yes, for the people that don't know me because I have not used this forum much; I have been breeding beetles for some years now and have started selling many of my beetles and other invertebrates over the past year or so. 
I specialise in giant or unusual beetle species although I also keep some phasmids, katydids, millipedes and snails etc. 
I can get almost any beetle species known to the hobby because I have many friends and contacts who are beetle enthusiasts, so please send me a message if anyone is looking for anything in particular. There may sometimes be a delay because of the availablility or the season, but I can usually get most species within a few weeks. 
Please email me at [email protected] if you have any requests / questions. Also please see this post for many of my other available species: 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/284801-various-giant-tropical-beetles-larvae.html 

Many thanks for your time, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## macro junkie

wow they are HUGE :gasp:


----------



## stickinsect123

lovely looking beetles


----------



## smokey progg

sorry for what I said just I was scammed recently and im still a bit pissy :lol2:


----------



## Dre

smokey progg said:


> sorry for what I said just I was scammed recently and im still a bit pissy :lol2:


It is no problem, I understand your feelings. It is very unpleasant to be scammed, one must be careful these days! 
André - pet_insects


----------



## burmman

you have some amazing stuff there! we have exchanged e mails recently and will be donig an order with you soon! the wife has write her list up lol!!!!!


----------



## Dre

burmman said:


> you have some amazing stuff there! we have exchanged e mails recently and will be donig an order with you soon! the wife has write her list up lol!!!!!


Thankyou, that's great, I look forward to hearing from you soon! 
André - pet_insects


----------



## andy07966

macro junkie said:


> wow they are HUGE :gasp:


No need for macro on those!! :lol2:


----------



## Dre

Hi everyone. 
I still have a few pairs of these available. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## exopet

Sarracenia said:


> He's a very trustworthy seller from my experiences (and many other people on other forums). He's sold me plenty of my current larvae, and they're healthy and doing well. I guess he just joined to get more business here.


 
I would second that, he is a VERY trustworthy seller and I would recommend him to anyone, I've had several dealings with him (buying and selling) and have had no problems at all.


----------



## Dre

exopet said:


> I would second that, he is a VERY trustworthy seller and I would recommend him to anyone, I've had several dealings with him (buying and selling) and have had no problems at all.


 
Thanks a lot for your support Exopet. 

I bought some very nice Ranzania bertolonii from Exopet recently, the beetles arrived quickly and safely and were very active. 
Many thanks! 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Dre

*Kettering Show*

Hi Everyone, collection at the Kettering Show is possible for any beetles / larvae purchased. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## joeyboy

macro junkie said:


> wow they are HUGE :gasp:


I was wondering when you'd post about all these huge beetles he's been showing. I'm surprised you haven't gone into a coma imagining their photogenic value.:lol2:


----------



## macro junkie

joeyboy said:


> I was wondering when you'd post about all these huge beetles he's been showing. I'm surprised you haven't gone into a coma imagining their photogenic value.:lol2:


well they are huge.i think a little to big for me.i like to macro small bugs..all tho i would like to macro its eyes :whistling2::2thumb: + i got the beetle i have for free from lee..i dont like them that much to be paying money for em..i would rather buy more mantids


----------



## macro junkie

exopet said:


> I would second that, he is a VERY trustworthy seller .


 he?they look like womans hands :whistling2:


----------



## Sarracenia

macro junkie said:


> he?they look like womans hands :whistling2:


 But if you look in the photos, the person is holding the pair of Mecynorrhina with 2 hands, so that sort of suggests someone else is taking the pictures, probably André himself. 
Unless you can take pictures without hands... :lol2:

Don't worry, I did realise you were joking. :whistling2:


----------



## macro junkie

Sarracenia said:


> But if you look in the photos, the person is holding the pair of Mecynorrhina with 2 hands, so that sort of suggests someone else is taking the pictures, probably André himself.
> Unless you can take pictures without hands... :lol2:
> 
> Don't worry, I did realise you were joking. :whistling2:


 :2thumb:


----------



## Dre

*My wife's hands!*

Hi there, just to satisfy your curiosity..............they are my wife's hands and I took the photo myself he he. 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Dre

*New Stock*

Hello there, 
I now have huge 100mm adult pairs of Prosopocoilus giraffa available and in stock, £65 a pair. 
I also have huge adult pairs of Phalacrognathus muelleri, males are major at 60mm+ (larger than most offered for sale), these are now in stock and £48 a pair. Please see this thread for pictures: 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/inve...-various-giant-tropical-beetles-larvae-2.html 
Please email me at [email protected] if interested. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Sarracenia

I'm just sending you an email now. : victory:


----------



## gl90

are you still breeding these? also would you sell them on there own and then how much, cheers


----------

